# computer wont start after cleared RTC RAM



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

so I was overclocking my second computer and it wouldn't boot into bios so I reset cmos and that didn't work so I moved the jumper from the 1-2 pins to the 2-3 pins and then right back.. and now it wont start at all.... I made sure I was grounded and that the power was off and I held down the power button to make sure it was all drained out before I started.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2010)

take some of the ram out, try with just one stick. common problem until you set the ram timings/MHz/voltages.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> take some of the ram out, try with just one stick. common problem until you set the ram timings/MHz/voltages.



didnt work.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2010)

haxereth said:


> that didn't work so I moved the jumper from the 1-2 pins to the 2-3 pins



Move your jumper back to 1-2 pins.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Move your jumper back to 1-2 pins.



oops forgot to add that I did that.


btw it's a ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## Kursah (Oct 7, 2010)

Clear RTC ram again, this time make sure to remove the battery too. Let the clear pins stay in clear for at least a few minutes. Try a different stick of ram in the primary slot for booting (check MB manual, usually first slot but not always)...maybe the first stick isn't one stable enough to make it to POST. I didn't look up the MB, but it doesn't sound too good...and while OC-ing has it's failures such as this, let's hope you can get outta this one. OC-ing is a risk taking situation, and it can cost ya dearly, but it's a good risk to take with the right pieces and experience...none of which can be attained without failures.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2010)

haxereth said:


> oops forgot to add that I did that.
> 
> 
> btw it's a ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO



Just mentioned it cause sometimes we have these moments. I forget to plug my 12v 8pin in all the time.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

Kursah said:


> his time make sure to remove the battery too. Let the clear pins stay in clear for at least a few minutes. Try a different stick of ram in the primary slot for booting (check MB manual, usually first slot but not always)...maybe the first stick isn't one stable enough to make it to POST. I didn't look up the MB, but it doesn't sound too good...and while OC-ing has it's failures such as this, let's hope



yeah... my other computer I built a month ago had completely different mobo problems... Luckily it was fixed with only having to buy a junky processor to update bios. Just having bad luck.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

haha.... you'll never guess.... so I did as suggested and let the battery sit while I took a shower and when I was putting it back in I noticed something... The whole little connector with the 1 and 2 pin connection for the LEDs and power switch stuff for the case was unplugged. Must have happened when I took out the battery the first time lol...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2010)

i've done that before too >.<


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

crap. Never mind. the original problem wasn't fixed.... No signal for monitor...


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

gonna leave the battery out for a few hours with the pins on clear. read somewhere that someone else had to leave them like that for a while so I'm hoping it works.... If not I'll try a different CPU. 
Oh another thing. I was overclocking and I was setting it to 3.2 but I forgot what the multiplier was and accidently set it to like 3.8 and the overclock didnt work when it started so it took me back to bios so I set it down some and then that's when it didn't work.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Removing the battery does nothing.  Moving the jumper pins does exactly the same thing, cuts power to the CMOS. I don't know why so many people suggest removing the battery these days, that is left over from years ago when there was not cmos clear jumper.  I haven't had to remove a battery in years.

It sounds like a memory issue to me.  Try sticking some cheap RAM in the board and seeing if it will post.  I have a few ASUS boards that won't post with high end RAM in them after clearing the CMOS.  I have to boot with a cheap stick of 512MB, go in and set the proper voltage, then swap out the RAM for the good stuff.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Removing the battery does nothing.  Moving the jumper pins does exactly the same thing, cuts power to the CMOS. I don't know why so many people suggest removing the battery these days, that is left over from years ago when there was not cmos clear jumper.  I haven't had to remove a battery in years.
> 
> It sounds like a memory issue to me.  Try sticking some cheap RAM in the board and seeing if it will post.  I have a few ASUS boards that won't post with high end RAM in them after clearing the CMOS.  I have to boot with a cheap stick of 512MB, go in and set the proper voltage, then swap out the RAM for the good stuff.



I only have the ram from this computer, and the ram in that computer. so it's either some Mushkin ram or some g.skill ram. And I know everything is compatible because I saw someone with the same mobo and ram overclock their 1055T x6 to 4GHz.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

so I guess I just wasted 15 hours building and installing and trying to set up this computer for nothing.

Things I just did.
Let it sit for 2 hours with the pins on clear and the battery out.
moved the ram over to the other slots (had to take out my fan off my mugen 2  because it was in the way.) then took out 1 ram. Took out my CPU cooler and put in my older proccessor and stock fan in there. then took out all the ram and used a stick from my computer im on now. THEN tried different monitors too while doing this. I guess I should try to RMA the mobo back now? I really dont wanna have to take out my PSU from this computer to see if that's the problem.... Plus it lasted fine for hours on prime95 before I tried overclocking and I never changed the vcore.... so the PSU works fine.



PS:

should I get a replacement or a refund? How much do they usually refund?


----------



## haxereth (Oct 7, 2010)

bump... I'm at a loss as to what to do... I don't see anything else to do and I don't want to wait forever for an RMA but I need to know if it's risky for the refund or if I should just exchange for another one because if I can get a refund I'd get that and get a different brand this time. 3rd asus board too soon.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 7, 2010)

I think you should try that XFX psu. If it doesn't work then get a replacement.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 8, 2010)

ok.... I'll do it in the mornin'... Got a lot of video stuff to leave running overnight...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Removing the battery does nothing.  Moving the jumper pins does exactly the same thing, cuts power to the CMOS. I don't know why so many people suggest removing the battery these days, that is left over from years ago when there was not cmos clear jumper.  I haven't had to remove a battery in years.



because against all logic, it works sometimes.






newtekie1 said:


> It sounds like a memory issue to me.  Try sticking some cheap RAM in the board and seeing if it will post.  I have a few ASUS boards that won't post with high end RAM in them after clearing the CMOS.  I have to boot with a cheap stick of 512MB, go in and set the proper voltage, then swap out the RAM for the good stuff.



i agree with that, covered it earlier in the thread.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because against all logic, it works sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but I dont have any other ram besides what I already tried... And I wouldn't call my Mushkin ram high end..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2010)

haxereth said:


> but I dont have any other ram besides what I already tried... And I wouldn't call my Mushkin ram high end..



if it goes beyond JEDEC standards, then its 'high end' as far as some motherboards are concerned.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 8, 2010)

Mussels said:


> if it goes beyond JEDEC standards, then its 'high end' as far as some motherboards are concerned.



ok... I guess I'll try to find a place I can buy a cheap stick somewhere. I got one question though, why would it last through hours of stress testing it but then when I over clocked the processor a bit it failed?



so I couldn't find any ram that was actually really cheap. And since I dont want a store credit to some store I don't know where to get it...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2010)

haxereth said:


> ok... I guess I'll try to find a place I can buy a cheap stick somewhere. I got one question though, why would it last through hours of stress testing it but then when I over clocked the processor a bit it failed?
> 
> 
> 
> so I couldn't find any ram that was actually really cheap. And since I dont want a store credit to some store I don't know where to get it...



because when the BIOS reset, it loaded defaults that are incompatible with the ram. it NORMALLY works anyway, with one stick of ram.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because when the BIOS reset, it loaded defaults that are incompatible with the ram. it NORMALLY works anyway, with one stick of ram.



Ok. so besides making sure the ram is well recommended and has been used with the same system before and it works with the computers I am using, I know little about RAM, like the timings and stuff. So what ram should I get that I could buy from like circuit city or some store.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2010)

haxereth said:


> Ok. so besides making sure the ram is well recommended and has been used with the same system before and it works with the computers I am using, I know little about RAM, like the timings and stuff. So what ram should I get that I could buy from like circuit city or some store.



we dont actually know if the rams the problem at the moment, its just a likely candidate.

what you really want for this kind of testing, is cheap and slow stuff. so, 667Mhz ram at 1.8V on DDR2 -its cheap, 'slow' and works on every DDR2 motherboard.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> we dont actually know if the rams the problem at the moment, its just a likely candidate.
> 
> what you really want for this kind of testing, is cheap and slow stuff. so, 667Mhz ram at 1.8V on DDR2 -its cheap, 'slow' and works on every DDR2 motherboard.



it's DDR3.... Sad because I got junky DDR2 in my old computers.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2010)

haxereth said:


> it's DDR3.... Sad because I got junky DDR2 in my old computers.



well go for 1066Mhz or 1333Mhz DDR3 then, at 1.5v


----------



## haxereth (Oct 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well go for 1066Mhz or 1333Mhz DDR3 then, at 1.5v



well my mushkin ram is 1333 which is why I thought it would work...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2010)

haxereth said:


> well my mushkin ram is 1333 which is why I thought it would work...



then the ram isnt the problem, unless its fried or something.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 9, 2010)

two might be the problems: Ram or CPU
Low the voltage of cpu, if the ram isn't really the problem.
I hope i helped you out!


----------



## haxereth (Oct 9, 2010)

first off I didn't touch the CPU voltage at all.

I guess I'll just RMA it back to newegg.


----------



## haxereth (Oct 11, 2010)

so I'm gonna package it up today and mail it out tonight... As a last minute thing I tried the PSU in another computer and it worked... I hope it doesn't take 2 weeks to get it back >_> I really need this machine up and runnin'.


----------



## bodoblues (Oct 25, 2010)

have u tried starting the mobo without ram? if everything is allright with the mobo it should see it has no ram (3 beeps). after u can try with only one stick.


----------

